# Medtronic 640G :)



## Redkite (Mar 4, 2016)

My son upgraded to the 640g yesterday - all hooked up by midday, sensor linked in.  Smart guard kicked in around 1pm, very impressed with that.  By evening he had a lovely flat line all in the 5's and 6's, from start-up onwards.  (Completely ruined later on by having fish and chips from the chippy after school parents' evening :-/).  Impressed so far with this pump - wish he had enough available sites to wear sensors continuously though, need to fatten him up!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 4, 2016)

Good stuff Redkite !  Its on my shopping list    Pleased for your son.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 5, 2016)

Wow fantastic news, pleased things are going well with the new pump.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2016)

I love my pump & that's just a Veo, I will post when I am due a 640


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 7, 2016)

Had missed this one - really pleased for you. Hope your early successes are continuing


----------



## Darren Spark (May 24, 2016)

Hi I have been attempting to either obtain a 

Medtronic MiniMed 640G system with SmartGuard (insulin pump)
Medtronic Ascensia Diabetes Care Contour (blood glucose meter)
Medtronic Elite sensor with Guardian2 Link transmitter
Despite raising this with my local GP and also diabetic specialist at hospital, neither have provided any informed information on 

1/  How I can obtain these items ?
2/  What would be the costs to me / if anything ?
3/  How and if possible, has anybody engaged directly with the supplier to get these for a trial ?


----------



## trophywench (May 24, 2016)

Well Darren - I don't know about Medtronic's prices for consumables but I do know what Roche charge the NHS for mine and OK we're retired now so are not on a mega income but 'comfortable' - I would not want to have to pay for them frankly - and I only use what I actually need.  Including incidentals for the pump, £130 per calendar month is about right.  And of course that's after paying around £3,000 for the pump in the first place, the Roche last 4 years, not completely sure about any other makes.  Approx £2,300 per annum.

I don't think it's possible to obtain one - at least in the UK - without a diabetes consultant's recommendation.  Unless any of those are new, and are 'on trial' anyway, it's only the people who go to the hospitals the company engages with for these trials, who might get the chance.

Have you looked at the NICE Guidelines for the patients who qualify for a pump, (lots of other people do too, but that's kind of written in stone you do for definite if you fit into those categories) and what actual reasons does the diabetes clinic give you for not engaging in your enquiries about pumps or the meter?


----------



## Darren Spark (May 24, 2016)

Hi Jenny

I have reviewed the NICE guidance and Im a strong fit to many of the criteria outlined as to why, CGM, i.e. a Pump, Transmitter and receiver is warranted.

My clinics primary reason for not engaging was that pumps are only issued in 'extreme' cases as there is a 'high associated cost' on the trust !!!

I wish to look into using an insulin pump therapy and continuous monitoring based on the following salient points:



I am a long term Type I diabetic.
I use the ‘Dose Adjustment ForNormal Eating (DAFNE) principles for managing my Type I diabetes.
Attempts to achieve target haemoglobin A1c (HbA1c) levels with multiple daily injections (MDIs) have resulted in me experiencing unpredictable hypoglycaemia and hyperglycaemia that results in persistent anxiety about recurrence and is significantly having anadverse effect on quality of life.
Improvement have already been made concerning diet, lifestyle and exercise, however these have not effected blood glucose level control with notable large variation in blood glucose readings.These without any trend, regarding patterns or route causes for the blood glucose reading variation from target.
Standard management of blood glucose levels have not worked or been difficult.
HbA1c levels have remained high on MDI therapy despite a high level of care.
I have personally undertaken programs,such as flexible (multiple) injection therapy, including carbohydrate counting.  But despite these endeavours my control has not improved.
A recent hospital admission was as a result of diabetic ketoacidosis (DKA).
Hypoglycaemic and Hyperglycaemic episodesoccur frequently (often during the night) without warning, where Im constantly anxious about another episode occurring,which has a negative impact on my quality of life.
My diabetic awareness is poor in not being conscious of my blood glucose level dropping.  Whereby a continuous glucose monitoring system that could provide an alarm to me,so that Im able to take appropriate action would be very beneficial.


----------



## Darren Spark (May 24, 2016)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Had missed this one - really pleased for you. Hope your early successes are continuing



How did you manage to get a MiniMed 640G ?


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2016)

Darren Spark said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> I have reviewed the NICE guidance and Im a strong fit to many of the criteria outlined as to why, CGM, i.e. a Pump, Transmitter and receiver is warranted.
> 
> ...


Darren, have a look at the Input site: http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/ they are very good and can help you progress your pump quest


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 24, 2016)

You are entitled to a pump Darren, but very few adults actually get funding for CGM usage so if we want them we fund them ourselves or look around for a charity or benevolent fund to help out. If your clinic isn't helpful then ask your GP to transfer your care to another hospital that is pump friendly.


----------



## stephknits (May 24, 2016)

Our CCG fund the pump, providing you meet the criteria, but not the CGM.  I think that is pretty standard.
Hope all going well with your son and the new pump, Redkite.


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2016)

Redkite said:


> My son upgraded to the 640g yesterday - all hooked up by midday, sensor linked in.  Smart guard kicked in around 1pm, very impressed with that.  By evening he had a lovely flat line all in the 5's and 6's, from start-up onwards.  (Completely ruined later on by having fish and chips from the chippy after school parents' evening :-/).  Impressed so far with this pump - wish he had enough available sites to wear sensors continuously though, need to fatten him up!


Good to hear  Although those fish and chip meals clearly need further experimentation  Might help with the fattening up too!


----------



## Redkite (May 25, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Good to hear  Although those fish and chip meals clearly need further experimentation  Might help with the fattening up too!



This was an old post!  Still haven't cracked fish and chips though!


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2016)

Redkite said:


> This was an old post!  Still haven't cracked fish and chips though!


Ah yes! I now see the thread was revived by Darren


----------



## HOBIE (May 25, 2016)

A good pump to have Darren, is on my shopping list


----------



## pottersusan (May 25, 2016)

I've been on a quest for CGM funding for more than 6 months now - and getting nowhere fast! if you search this site for CGM you'll see what I've been doing.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 4, 2016)

I would love to have a CGM after 50yrs of T1.  Can you imagine from the age of 3 still full time employed & not giving up yet either


----------

